# CPU and Motherboard checker



## widowmaker (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,

Could anyone recommend a good CPU checker and a motherboard checker? I have issues with 3 of my PC's at the moment and want to check each component. Thanks in advance


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Take your pick.....
http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads7.html


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------

